# Flame Algae



## Nightspell (May 22, 2013)

RIGHT. So... Behold my Flame Moss! It's in there somewhere, I swear. Can someone please ID this algae? I know thread algae looks similar to another type bit I can't tell the difference. This is the only occurrence of it in my tank, it's localized entirely in my "flame moss" garden here. Any way to salvage it, or should I just scrap the whole thing? Excel has been ineffective and I think I've pretty well maxed out my CO2. My other mosses are fine... Odd. Appreciate any insight!


----------



## stealthypotatoes (Feb 2, 2013)

Hair algae maybe? 
Get some SAEs 
I grow some in a breeder box just to beef up my saes.
I feed them the algae by hand. Thats how friendly they are.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 28, 2012)

i just bought some SAE.. i have a couple of tanks that need some work.. hope this works


----------



## flukekiller (Jun 4, 2013)

thread algae/hair algae,, i had the same problem with my flame moss.... in the end i decided to remove it manually. i removed about 90% of it and literally 2 days later it was all back. when i decided to remove it manually again, i took a close look at the moss and i found the underlying problem that was causing the algae to grow just in that one area. under the healthy algae filled moss was a crap load of dead moss.(i assume it was feeding the algae) all in all i lost about half my moss by pulling out anything that was brown but now the algae is minimal to almost none


----------



## CPDzeke (Jan 4, 2013)

Spirogyra... It will try to eat your tank.


----------



## JKS (Aug 10, 2013)

what is the best way to get rid of the Spirogyra? I am 99% I have this starting in my tank!!


----------



## CPDzeke (Jan 4, 2013)

Algaefix is the only way I know of, in addition to blackouts.


----------



## gordonrichards (Jun 20, 2009)

Flag Fish. You will be amazed how much they eat!

-Gordon


----------



## TwoTacoCombo (Apr 13, 2012)

I had something like this growing in my flame moss too. I removed most of it by hand, and then the baby trumpet snails moved in. They spent a few weeks covering the moss in packs, then moved on. Very little algae now...


----------

